# Wathose im Auto



## Seatrout (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

jeder kennt das wohl ,man steht im Wasser und hat keinen Zupfer.Man beschließt den Spot zu wechseln,nur 10min mit dem Auto,aber deswegen komplett ausziehen?Wathose ,Jacke usw.
NEIN.Ich habe letzten bei meinem Dealer einen Sitzüberzug gesehen.Ich meine der war von Scierra,aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.Kennt einer von euch die Teile,oder hat sie schon im Gebrauch?
Gibts die im Netz?

Tips,wären was

Gruß und tight lines


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Moin Moin ,
hab meinen Überzug für den Sitz aus dem Baumarkt und hat um die 20 € gekostet . Aber ganz ehrlich , ich zieh die olle naße Wathose lieber aus als mein Auto unter Wasser zu setzen |supergri . Der Sitz bleibt zwar trocken aber der Fußraum ? 
Aus diesem Grunde tranzportiere ich die Büx auch immer in einer Wanne . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## peter II (21. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

hab ich auch schon gemacht ..nicht wirklich bequem. und dann lass mal einen unfall passieren... das gibt garntiert ärger wg. nicht angemessener fussbekleidung


----------



## Broder (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Mittlerweile heizt sich das Wageninne schon zu sehr auf finde ich ..
Bin blitzschnell aus der Wathose in den Turnschuhen und wieder drinn in der Wathose macht 1 Minute. 
Gut das verstauen der Wathose in der Wanne im Kofferraum nochmal ne Minute. #c 


Da man bei Neopren mittlerweile nicht viel darunter bracht - es reicht schon ne Jeans, dies geht dann auch im Wagen auszuhalten.


Als Folie für den Sitz geht diese Termoplane für die Frontscheibe hervorragend sowas hat man ja auchschonmal im Auto.

Fußraum wird nicht doll nass da es ja schon ein paar Meter von der Angelstelle zum PKW in der Regel sind da ist schon sehr viel abgetropft.
Bei der Atmungsaktiven geht es perfekt, die ist auch immer trocken da ich nicht soweit reinmuß beim waten das Schuhwerk ist voll OK zum Autofahren bei der atmungsaktiven W_Büx.
Ansonsten Gummi matte im Fußraum oder Filzmatte anschließend aus dem Wagen herausnehmen und trocknen.
:vik:


----------



## mot67 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

ich bin nicht zuletzt wegen der umständlichen umzieherei auf atmungsaktiv umgestiegen. die hose is ruckzuck wieder trocken, ein handtuch auf dem sitzt reicht aus. mit geschnürten watschuhen ist auch das fahren überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## Aalonso (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

habe für solche fälle immer ein paar blaue müllsäcke dabei. sind auch gut für evtl. naß gewordenen kescher. einfach auf dem sitz ausbreiten, ggf. träger der wathose öffnen; ist bequemer zum sitzen. 
bei längeren strecken ist umziehen sicherlich besser.


----------



## Drillmaschine (26. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

... habe auch so einen großen Müllsack. Mit ner Atmungsaktiven absolut null Probleme. Das Ausziehen würde bei mir zu lange dauern. 

Mit Neopren habe ich aber auch schon Spots gewechselt. 

Den Scierra habe ich auch im neuen Katalog entdeckt. Weiss jemand, wieviel der kostet. Wäre ja bestimmt nicht schlecht, weil der sicher nicht so stark wie nen Plastiksack verrutscht.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Gummimatte im Fussraum.........
Watjacke unter den Hintern (bei Neopren - atmungsaktive ist meist trocken wenn ich einsteige) und gut is'   #h


----------



## lounger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Ich fahre auch in atmungsaktiver Wathose. Zwischen mir und dem Sitz ist dann noch eine Ikeatüte. Watschuhe an und abschnüren muss ich nicht so oft haben.


----------



## Drillmaschine (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

.. nur noch mal zur Info:

Habe zufällig den Sitzbezug gefunden. 

Das Geld ist es mir aber nicht wert. 

http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/scierra-autositzbezug-p-782.html

:m


----------



## freddysblog (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*



peter II schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gemacht ..nicht wirklich bequem. und dann lass mal einen unfall passieren... das gibt garntiert ärger wg. nicht angemessener fussbekleidung



Hallo aus diesem Grund des sicheren bedienens der Fusspedale,werde ich auch angeschweiste Stiefel beforzuge, und die Hose zu Hause anziehen.

Hatte vor Monaten Schlaganfall und probleme beim einsteigen in meine Hosen.

Eine Wathose muss für mich praktikabel sein, und die Überteuerten Modegags, wie Simms sind nur was für Modegecken!!

Freddysblog aus Plön:k:k#q


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Atmungsaktive Wathose und Stiefel ziehe ich zu Hause an und erst wieder aus, wenn ich heim komme. Da gab´s noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wathose im Auto*

Moin .

Also die 5min für das an und ausziehen der Watbüx gönn ich 

mir.transportiere aber auch alle Watsachen in einer 

geschlossenen Box.


Gruss Jochen.


----------

